# Cotswold



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Well my 6 month old new Cotswold needs to go back to the factory for attention to detailed faults under warranty amongst which faults are the cracking and blsiters to the GRP bodywork in various places. Do check yours thoughly.


----------

